# R.I.P Tom Knapp and George Jones



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Two incredible talents lost in one day. The greatest shotgunner and the greatest songwriter both died today. George had more hit songs than anybody, ever. Tom was the most impressive man with a shotgun the world has ever seen since Herb Parsons.

Sad day for anyone they touched with their joy. I will miss them both.

Our own mortality looks us in the face each and every day. Be careful with yours. And take care of your ticker.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Tom was a surgeon with that shotgun, he will be missed.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh no.  Tom was great to watch. Truly a sad day.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I ain't volunteering for any operation he performs with a scattergun, but yeah,,, he was also a savant with a .22 rifle. He shot aspirin out of the sky with ease.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

For those who don't know who Tom is.

Can't help be be amazed at shooting like this.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

"And that's how you invent, targets to shoot." The man was a class act.

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Joy and George Jones don't go hand in hand, so please forgive my liberal use of the word.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Forgiven.


----------

